# Printer Mac Address



## lemoncowboy (Nov 5, 2009)

Hi All,

Quick one (i hope)

I am trying to find the MAC address of a HP Laserjet 500 M551 so I can create a DHCP reservation for it, however having checked all the labels on the machine, printed a test page, printed a configuration page and scoured each menu in the web console I still cannot find it anywhere!

Any bright sparks out there know how I can obtain this?

Thanks,

LC


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

In a command prompt (cmd.exe) type (include spaces)

arp -a <ip address of device>


----------



## lemoncowboy (Nov 5, 2009)

gcavan - ABSOLUTE WINNER.

If I could kiss you via the internet I would. Thanks a bunch!


----------

